# Face Off Season 11



## RoxyBlue

New season starts January 24, with some familiar faces returning.

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Copchick

I was so happy to see it returning. Yay!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Unfortunately, I stopped watching it. Not that I didn't like the show, but I just didn't have time to watch as life took on other things. So I ended up getting out of the habit to watch it. *_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can't wait to see this season! Yay! It will give me something to watch until WD comes back on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got around to watching the first show of the season. The approach this time around is to have contestants work as set teams - all contestants appeared in previous seasons, so the faces are all familiar. Each week, one team in top looks will get immunity for the following week. With the exception of the first week, each week one of the bottom looks teams will be eliminated.

First week was a green screen alien challenge, which clearly took some planning to figure out what parts of the makeup needed to disappear. The sources of inspiration were deep sea creatures, which look pretty alien right off the bat. My personal favorite of the looks ended up just being safe, but the two top looks were definitely beautifully done and took full advantage of the green screen technology.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I thought the opener was pretty good, the green screen added a lot of wow factor. A few teams didn't quite get how the green screen works, while others nailed it. I am a big fan of Emily, and her team was not in the top two looks (boo), but I thought their dragonfish design was very good, I loved the little bony arm apendages.http://www.syfy.com/sites/syfy/file..._1101SpotlightChallenge_05.jpg?itok=e_j2ZJQS:)


----------



## spinwitch

The dragonfish was my favorite too. I was surprised when they were just safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I LOVED the design made by Emily and Tyler this week - soooo beautiful! It was more of an abstract concept for the angel/devil theme, so it didn't take the win, but it was stunning.

Not surprised by the pick for the team to go home. Struggling to come up with a concept from Day 1 is usually not a good predictor of success.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, I'm afraid I'm going to be boring and predictable, I once again LOVED Emily and Tyler's offering in The Devil is in the Details.... Although they didn't do the '_oh so predictable _' angel/demon make up, I thought their makeup was just amazing. I loved the way it looked like she was corroding away. Just beautiful execution and the details were fantastic, those two work so beautifully together. My second favorite was Ben and Evan's angel/demon. I thought their demon face stretched to the side was wonderful and the angel's skin was translucent. They did a nice transition on their make up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Guess what??? I loved Emily and Tyler's offering again. I only wish they had done a short, flouncy skirt as a costume, instead of the ball gown. It's Monster High for goodness sakes, not Lawrence Welk!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a stinker in the bunch with the Monster High makeups, and a nice change of pace to have a focus group give their opinions.

George and Cig are so funny as a team. Watching the two of them practice doing beauty makeup on each other was a total hoot:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Looking forward to this!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Pumpkin5 will be very happy with the choice of the winning team in the Snow Queen challenge this week


----------



## spinwitch

I can't believe that the green"black ice" one was safe. It was too bright of a green, and it looked like she had a beard.

But the top two were amazing--what a hard choice to pick between them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually liked the green ice look - it didn't read "snow queen", but I think it was pretty anyway. She was more of an emerald queen.

The top look was exquisite - I'm seeing that team making it into the finals, although I'm wondering how that will be handled since the show only awards one winner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay, yay, and YAY! Awesome show...I thought most of the queens were great. Of course I thought Emily and Tyler stole the show, but I liked Logan and Adam's snow queen as well. I didn't think Niko and Kat's design was so bad...but what do I know?:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^notice how Ve got all choked up... Judge first


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched last week's competition. Tyler and Emily are phenomenal painters. I wish I had one tenth of their skills.

The grindhouse makeup done by Logan and Adam was wonderfully B-movie. Very tongue-in-cheek, as noted by the judges.

Guest judge John Landis seemed to totally enjoy his stint on the show.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just think Emily and Tyler are such fantastic artists...I loved their character too, but I just wish they had gone a little more "rustic" with their paint job. I thought it was very "Mad Maxx" but maybe a little too refined??? What with their perfect edges and very clean fade....still...it was my fav. I do love what Emily does to a headdress and wig...she is SICK!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A cliffhanger for who goes home - good thing we just watched the DVR recording yesterday, because otherwise it would feel as if we had to wait a long time to find out which team is eliminated:jol:

Emily and Tyler did a gorgeous makeup, and interesting that the judges felt it did not match the wasteland challenge. I haven't watched those movies, so I don't know what might be typical of the genre other than "probably gritty":jol: Spooky1 thought the character fit, though.


----------



## MBPfx

Fun twist this season with the returning artists teamed up! 
I work with several of the artists from Face Off here in Florida. In fact, if all works out Emily will be at my shop next week painting a bust for a current project. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Favorite moment from last week's puppet challenge - Glen's response to Emily's explanation about shaving moleskin to make the flocking on the model: "Did you just make that up?":jol: It was one of those inspired techniques that apparently no one else has used. The final product was exquisite, not that you expect anything less from that team.

Cig and George did a fabulous leather-look with their makeup. They ended up not using the monstrous horned hat on the model for the reveal, but the painting on the horns was impressive.


----------



## heresjohnny

The final four seem pretty clear, which is saying something with this group. What I am trying to remember is why Emily did not win before. Or did she?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am in awe of Emily and Tyler...they work together like ying and yang!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Which has me wondering how the finale will be done since historically there is only one winner. Do the teams get broken up after working so well together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently the teams do get broken up. Last week's Frightening Families game changer made that clear. Man, being a judge at this point is tough - the two super team makeups were done so well.

I wonder if Adam is wishing he'd listened to Emily and picked the road map with lots of arrows?:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Yeah last week was really, really hard to pick someone to lose. The losing makeup was good, just had that one element that didn't fit. Wonder what tonight will be like.


----------



## heresjohnny

Okay I want that foggy cauldron in the face off opening


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

I absolutely LOVED the witchy makeup Tyler did. She reminded me of the Borg queen - beautiful and scary.


----------



## heresjohnny

Maybe Tyler is the force behind the Tyler/Emily team after all?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We were debating that last night. Emily was a finalist in Season 8, as was Tyler in Season 6. They're both good sculptors and painters, but I'd say he has the edge when it comes to sculpting and she has the edge when it comes to painting and finishing touches.


----------



## heresjohnny

Okay, I predict final 4 will be Tyler, Emily, Cig and George. Winner will be Emily.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I haven't watched this week's episode yet, but I am pulling for Emily with both hands...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had to be tough for the teams to go to solo mode - knew it had to happen since there can only one winner, but it must have been sad.

Tyler did a kickass makeup this week! His alien delegate was one lovely elder.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I loved Tyler's alien elder. That being said, we're team Emily at my house!
However even though I'm rooting for Emily, I must admit I have a soft spot for Cig & George. I don't feel they're quite as talented as either Tyler or Emily but they're both just so darned goofy I just can't help liking them.


----------



## Copchick

I liked that Emily went out of her comfort zone and did a male character. He was pretty cool too. I liked the coloring and details on Tyler's alien. I think it will come down to those two.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I agree with you on Cig and George. They are fun to watch buy for the love of God, quit wearing those mid-thigh cut-off shorts. 

Emily and Tyler have been amazing as a team. It's a tough call who will win the competition between the two. Emily seems to have an unparalleled creative edge that might allow her to win if the right team is assembled in the finale (assuming that's how it will go down). Then there's Tyler who produces high quality sculpting work and seems to be the king of time management. Sometimes it seems like he's applying last looks during the first hour in the lab. 

My guess is Tyler wins. I think his talent will mature beyond Emily from this point forward.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think there is something to be said for sticking with what you know you're good at...but stepping outside of your comfort zone is admirable. I thought Emily's alien sculpt was good, but the paint was amazing. I agree it will come down to Tyler and Emily...but I think Emily will win out. She is so freaking talented and creative! I love the "hair" on Tyler's witch a few episodes ago....that was something I definitely want to try. I just starting watching the Cosplay Melee and I have to say, it's pretty interesting. Love the tips and tricks they do on that show.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Cig and George. They are so charmingly funny as well as talented.

At this point, one little mistake can send a very worthy and talented artist home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hawaiian god/goddess theme seemed especially challenging for some of the artists this week.

I wish the finals could be for all four remaining artists. I'd hate to see any of them be eliminated next week.


----------



## heresjohnny

I agree RoxyBlue, the final 4 are all great. I think it will come downto who has an off day. My money is on Tyler, Emily and Cig in the final.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm team Auntie Em all the way!!! Come on hair-do....let's clear your head and get your creative juices flowing!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very excited to see that the challenge was about gargoyles and very sad to see a gifted artist sent home this week, even though I knew someone had to be sent home. A beautiful makeup that doesn't meet the parameters of the challenge just won't fly in the semi-finals.


----------



## heresjohnny

I don't get to watch until late Friday night. Stupid hotel tv doesn't have the SciFy channel, how maddening is that !!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well I'm not good at predicting. I see what the judges were saying about the Victorian make up but at the same time I didn't think the deconstructivism look was that great. I didn't know what that style of architecture even was though I did wonder what the Walt Disney concert hall was all about when I drove by it one day. I thought it was just another nutty design by an architect. How about designing easier buildings for us to build.


----------



## Spooky1

Shocked by who got cut, thought they had a good chance to win it all.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Looking forward to the Kun-FUnale!


----------



## heresjohnny

Spooky1 said:


> Shocked by who got cut, thought they had a good chance to win it all.


Me too, when they first walked out on stage I thought they would win. Then the judges started to question if it meet the challenge criteria and I thought uh oh, that's all it takes to get cut. I guess I could never be a judge.


----------



## spinwitch

It's sort of like on "Chopped" when the judges taste a dish and say "that's really delicious" then follow that with "but where's the basket ingredient?" Really hated to see Tyler go-but at this stage I hate to see any of them go. Really am on Team Emily for the win.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Watching from the start. I'm for Em. She'll win


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Jeff Wolfe's like stunt Obama." ~ George. 

Odd thing to say.


----------



## heresjohnny

any of them could of won, i would not want to be a judge. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## spinwitch

I think it was Cig's being able to do old-age animal hybrid makeup. Either of those is tricky,and to be able to combine them was amazing.

All of them were so good--sad to see this season end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phenomenal makeups and fabulous finale! 

Seeing the winner so emotional was touching and utterly charming.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Lord Homicide said:


> "Jeff Wolfe's like stunt Obama." ~ George.
> 
> Odd thing to say.


Because he's president, I assume.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: Sigh...Emily lost... I'm going to pout like a baby and stomp my foot.


----------



## samhayne

Anyone knows how come the season is not available on apple store canada ? (previous 10 were all available simultaneously)


----------

